

The 18-Year Side Project: Why I Built and Sold The First Fantasy Basketball Site - doctorfantastic
http://blog.pbutler.com/2013/01/the-most-elaborate-weekend-project-of-my-life-why-i-built-maintained-and-sold-sports-ws/

======
jpastika
"I can't say it made me the coolest kid in school, but it was fun. Don't
worry, I still got chicks because I played trombone and was in advanced math."
<\-- I can relate (except I played trumpet)

I enjoyed reading your story. Always inspiring to see someone with a passion
just go out and build something themselves. You weren't building a business
you were scratching your own itch. Congratulations on the sale.

